# Very strange lump on Mares stomach.



## Roisin_M (6 March 2012)

This very wierd lump has appeared on my sisters mares stomach over the last few weeks, I have been away and havent seen it for a while but it seems to have got bigger, Its alot bigger than my hand and is the same on both sides of the gulley down the middle of her stomach. Its abit back from where her girth would sit. Its like play doh to touch, if you press it the indents of your fingers remain there for a few seconds. I literally have no idea what it is? Could it be edema? She has been on boxrest for a while?


----------



## BeanyG (6 March 2012)

My lad had a lump very similar although   i cant remember the name, and it was caused by him kicking himself  trying to get flys off, could  something be irritating her in this  area?
N&F

ETA there called hematomas i think


----------



## Wheels (6 March 2012)

looks like a haematoma caused by a knock, bang or kick - one of my horses had something similar on his chest last year, think he got kicked by one of the other horses.

His started going down after a few weeks but I did get my vet to check it out after a week or so


----------



## Ilovefoals (6 March 2012)

She's notin foal is she? Sometimes mares get oedema starting just behind the girth and tracking back towards the teats when they are pregnant.


----------



## muffinmunsh (6 March 2012)

My mare had exactly the same a couple of weeks ago. Vet said she probably kicked herself when getting up. It went down after about 10 days.


----------



## vanessarimmer (6 March 2012)

It looks very like a ventral oedema. My mare had one when on box rest and it was caused by the Danilon (similar to bute but more palatable) she was taking. The Danilon had caused colitis  (inflammation of the colon) and low protein levels. She was in Leahurst Equine Hospital for 3 days as colitis is potentially very serious.

I did not realise anything serious was wrong as my mare seemed ok other than the odd swelling. I have since met someone whose horse died after a bout of colitis, so if I were you I would get the vet out ASAP.


----------



## Roisin_M (6 March 2012)

vanessarimmer said:



			It looks very like a ventral oedema. My mare had one when on box rest and it was caused by the Danilon (similar to bute but more palatable) she was taking. The Danilon had caused colitis  (inflammation of the colon) and low protein levels. She was in Leahurst Equine Hospital for 3 days as colitis is potentially very serious.

I did not realise anything serious was wrong as my mare seemed ok other than the odd swelling. I have since met someone whose horse died after a bout of colitis, so if I were you I would get the vet out ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

She was on Danilon for ages, she had well over 30 sachets! We'll ring the vet.


----------



## mightymammoth (6 March 2012)

looks the same as a horse I knew who used to kick his tum to get flys off, could you try fly spray or a fly rug that has the tummy panel to try and protect her from the flys and see if that works?


----------



## Pinkatc (6 March 2012)

My big TB gelding gets the same sort of oedema in the girth area if he is on box rest for more than 2 days which unfortunately he is at the mo - his goes down though if he's walked out in hand for 5 mins or so. My vet said it can be sign of a heart issue if it doesn't dissipate quickly (he has been checked out and he is fine) so it might be worth getting it looked at.


----------



## MiCsarah (6 March 2012)

If on box rest they could just be swellings from being stood in. Mine had a massive sheath and boob like lumps,let me see if I can find a pic....


----------



## mellissa (6 March 2012)

That is ventral odema.  My mare got it one month before foaling- she had a 1 inch deep shelf of it from her forelegs to udder.  It went after she foaled.  

If you press into it and it leaves a dent that is an odema.  It is has probably been caused by your mares box rest and she needs movement to dissipate it.

If it occurs due to heart problems it is indicative of right sided heart failure in congestive heart failure- but by that point there are other signs, such as blood and frothing at the nostrils and filling in the first third of the next following line of the jugular vein.  So shouldn't think it is that!


----------



## dingle12 (6 March 2012)

I would say its from box rest, how long has she been in? are her legs filled too?


----------



## rockysmum (6 March 2012)

My oldie had exactly the same.  It was noticed after he got a few injuries (not in that area) from being bullied by other horses.

The vet said it was usually a symptom of some sort of heart problem, I was expecting the worst.

However it turned out to be fluid draining from his other injuries (or something like that) and a week later it had almost gone.

He wasn't on box rest.


----------



## cronkmooar (6 March 2012)

As a couple of others have stated that is an oedema can't remember exactly but it is to do with protein being absorbed.

They can occur with box rest but also can be a sign of serious problems so it would be an idea to speak to your vet


----------



## TicTac (6 March 2012)

I would agree that it could be a sign of a heart problem as my grey boy has quite a strong and loud heart murmur which he has had for years and every now and again he gets a swelling like this just behing his girth. He has had it on his chest before as well. The swellings are usually soft and fluid like.

Has she been wormed recently? If not, it might be a good idea to, as it can also be a sign of worms.


----------

